# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezitë tuaja në gjuhë të huaj

## bluemoon

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Do te kisha deshire te lexoja poezite tuaja ne gjuhe te huaj dhe te ndaja me ju te miat...


Poezine e pare, qe po e postoj ne italisht, jua dedikoj:

Il bacio 

Non ricordo quando fu che la notte smise dessere notte
e il tempo si fermò,
ne rammento dove il freddo mi fece avvampare
e lautunno cambiò
il suo volto lacrimante,
e si tinse di cremisi
su parti terrene ove il mio piede poggiai.
Ricordo però il sapore dolce,
il tenero sospiro del non detto
neanche in bisbiglio.
Ricordo il tremolio del mio povero collo, 
sotto il peso che grava,
ed il palpito assente poiché il respiro temeva di tradirsi.
E ricordo il miele dellaria,
il latte nelle stelle,
quel odore da promessa di rinascita,
e lattimo quando attraversai la soglia.

Aida Dizdari
04/04/04

----------


## bluemoon

Nuk besoj se askush nuk shkruan ne gjuhe te huaj...

----------


## Ard

Aida,une kuptoj pak italisht e dashur,dhe besoj do kete dhe te tjere si une.
Une ty,te preferoj shqip.
Meqe ra fjala,e kush do te donte qe te lexonte nje poezi timen ne greqisht....

----------


## bluemoon

> Aida,une kuptoj pak italisht e dashur,dhe besoj do kete dhe te tjere si une.
> Une ty,te preferoj shqip.
> Meqe ra fjala,e kush do te donte qe te lexonte nje poezi timen ne greqisht....


e vertete... ndoshta duhej ta shoqeroja me nje perkthim...

Une e hapa kete teme sepse 
1. aktualisht po perpiqem pergatis versionin italisht dhe anglisht te faqes sime gje qe eshte pak e veshtire pa ndihme... (dhe kjo sepse miqte e mi te huaj kane deshire te lexojne ndonje gje dhe sepse une i adhuroj gjuhet ne pergjithesi)
2. nga kjo me lindi dhe deshira te lexoja dhe shkrime te te tjereve ne gjuhe te huaj... eshte nje eksperiment i lezetshem per poliglotet (une nuk e mbaj veten per te tille...)

flm per preferencen... edhe une e ndiej veten me mire ne shqip... ku mund te shkruaj e mund te shpik:) 

;)

----------


## bluemoon

impazzisco…
oh! animale in gabbia
che si aggira
bevendo lacrime,
e saziandosi di dolore puro, 
triste…

…l’ansia
mi circonda…
…il cuore
sprofonda…
la palpebra gela…
l’occhio secco,
sgarrato,
si perde in un punto del muro…
girando…
girando…
su quello stesso punto…
quello stesso foro…
…
impazzisco…
le parole
danzano
verso volti che non ci sono,
e sfumate appaiono a me...
…forme…
per farmi impazzire…
…il mio seno secco
non ha pi&#249; una goccia di latte…
gocce di sangue…
dal mio naso
tradiscono un’altra passione…
volti, volti…
…sono tutti il tuo volto!
Sono tutti la tua forma!
Sei tu!
…il foro...
…la forma…
…il volto…

uccidimi!
L’urlo straziante mi lascia il petto…

FERMATI!

…ti ho affidato quel pezzo di cuore,
dove l’anima si unisce al corpo…

2005
Aida Dizdari

----------


## bluemoon

Elettrico

Elettrico…
…scrivo di ci&#242; che non finir&#242; mai di conoscere,
di un libro che non legger&#242; mai fino in fondo…
…qualche storia infinita,
come in quelle fiabe
che una volta facevano sprizzare
il sole 
dagli occhi…

…elettrico…

…e non sapr&#242; mai,
quello che era e ci&#242; che sar&#224;…
…ho solo il presente…

…non basta…

…baster&#224;…

25/12/2005
Aida Dizdari

----------


## bluemoon

Pensieri

Ho desiderato ogni tuo attimo!
Ogni singolo, prezioso secondo che hai passato con me…
E poi quelli che non mi appartengono,
e quelli che non m’apparterranno mai
perch&#233; scomparsi nelle nebbie d’un passato
chiuso a me…
…o d’un futuro…
…chiss&#224;…

Ma ho amato ogni tuo attimo!
E triste come sono,
verr&#242; da te se mi vorrai…
ti seguir&#242; liquida,
come quel giorno quando scendevi le scale…
…come ogni volta quando scendi le scale…
e mi si spezza il cuore…

Ma ho adorato ogni tuo attimo!
Quell’insieme che rende tutto tuo,
quindi amabile,
quindi meraviglioso…
 E non vuoi credere…
…perch&#233; hai paura…
…instabile come sono,
mi giudichi da Otello…

Aida Dizdari
 2005

----------


## bluemoon

*Orme di sangue*

Mander&#242; una lettera,
una di quelle lunghe che mi avvolgono di notte
quando i pensieri sono pi&#249; chiari
perch&#233; nient’altro brilla…

…spente le luci delle citt&#224;…

…la sua, ora, dorme…
lo avvolge
e il suo respiro si confonde con altri mille respiri
in un punto
che non conosco…

…mander&#242; una lettera,
una di quelle che scrivo con pezzi d’esistenza
quando vivere fa pi&#249; male
e non lo vorrei vicino
per dividerne l’amaro…

…dolce la brezza…

…la sua, ora, &#232; calma…
scivola piano fuori dalla porta
che lo tiene schiavo
in una tela d’amore
grande come nessun amore,
che io abbia provato mai…

Mander&#242; una lettera,
una di quelle dagli addii che trafiggono nella noce del cuore
e che non conterr&#224; mai
tutto il dolore
e la morte che sembra non lasciarmi…
…con quella sua ombra oscura…
…con quella sua presenza costante…

…ho paura…

…so…un giorno uscir&#224;
da una porta sigillata di carne…
…da lontano…
conter&#242; orme di sangue…

2005 

*Paure…*

Ho creato un piccolo modo,
dentro il mio mondo piccolo,
dove tu puoi entrare ed uscire…
…ne hai le chiavi…

“Ti amo. Forse sento troppo”
Forse un giorno dirai che mi amavi.

(E tremo all’idea che tu rifletta,
e ti ritiri come l’onda… 
…che mi guardi negli occhi e mi dica:
“Io ti amavo una volta”)

 2005
Aida Dizdari

----------


## bluemoon

*Fiore di cactus*

Ecco la tua collezione di fiori…
ombre di colori 
che si schiudono tremolanti
a me…
…una dietro l’altra…

Nel miscuglio di ricordi
di tinte e aromi 
tu vivi felice
dentro la tua tragedia costruita…
dentro le tue costruite commedie.

Ecco la tua collezione di fiori…
… ed eccomi per ultima,
in una pagina che ultima non &#232;…
e non si schiuder&#224; per poggiarvi,
secco,
un fiore di cactus come me…

2006
Aida Dizdari

----------


## MiLaNiStE

I watched the watch
hit every space and number
I stared at it
here alone
thinking back to the thinkgs I can't erase
the memories I can't undo
I try to make up reasons
for it's now too late 
you are long gone
into the blur
and out of my life

it was just the same they said
it wasn't
I felt id
you did yoo
it would never be the same
but they didn't mind 
and neither did you
was it that scary
that scary? that it was actually true??

This is where they are placed now
away from every melody
every rhyme
away from it all
all that they [we] left behind.

----------


## bluemoon

*Spenta...*

Mi si spensero fra le mani le aurore,

come gli scogli scomparsi nella marea.

Sul mare giacciono i gabbiani morti.

Sulle rocce si trastullano i venti.



Amar saprei, come saprei amare

la tua voce debole e il tuo stanco tremore,

le foglie che nascondono i tuoi verdi prati

il tuo latteo volto, il tuo tepore.



Ma mi barrichi ora il cielo

ed esplori solamente le mie grotte,

le colline pallide e quel sentiero

dove mi batte forte il cuore.

E poi mi lasci giacere

come una pianta sconvolta per la tempesta

e nelle tue mani si sciolgono i sogni...



Amar, come saprei amare

il tuo ruvido petto,

nascondiglio dei tuoi timori.

Come ti amerei,  dentro e fuori.



Se solo mi dessi respiro

e diventassi aria per le mie fragili ali,

se solo poggiassi le labbra sull'anima

e riportassi quei ricordi lontani.



Amar saprei, come saprei amarti

ma ho appena spento le aurore,

il sole s'è posato in fondo al mio mare

ed il buio mi ha trafitto il cuore.



Maj 2002

Aida Dizdari

----------


## Hyllien

Se bashku me "Pensieri", poezia e fundit me pelqen me shume.

Sa bukur do ishte pa keto vargjet:



> ma ho appena spento le aurore,
> il sole s'è posato in fondo al mio mare
> ed il buio mi ha trafitto il cuore.


sa bukur...



> Se solo mi dessi respiro
> e diventassi aria per le mie fragili ali,
> se solo poggiassi le labbra sull'anima
> e riportassi quei ricordi lontani.


Por atehere nuk do ishte poezia jote! Nuk mundi te shkoje pertej _le grotte_? :( :)...sikur te mundte/donte/mos kishte frike te shkonte deri ne burimin e rrahjeve te forta te zemres, ne frymemarrjen e animas, te mos mjaftohej me _quel sentiero_... 
....mbarojne agimet? :) 
Shkruar para thuajse 4 vitesh, dielli mund ta kete avulluar te gjithe detin, s'mund te rrije gjate ne thellesite e tij, dielli eshte per qiejt...por mund te kujtosh ende, mbase s'mund t'a harrosh kurre vargun "il buio mi ha trafitto il cuore."

Me duket se ke bere ca mungesa me poezite ne shqip. :)

Pershendetje!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Aida,une kuptoj pak italisht e dashur,dhe besoj do kete dhe te tjere si une.
> Une ty,te preferoj shqip.
> Meqe ra fjala,e kush do te donte qe te lexonte nje poezi timen ne greqisht....


Me leje, ...
A do te me jepet kenaqesia, mgjs nuk di Greqisht?!
(Nuk po bej shaka!!!)

----------


## bluemoon

> Se bashku me "Pensieri", poezia e fundit me pelqen me shume.
> 
> Sa bukur do ishte pa keto vargjet:
> 
> 
> sa bukur...
> 
> 
> Por atehere nuk do ishte poezia jote! Nuk mundi te shkoje pertej _le grotte_? :( :)...sikur te mundte/donte/mos kishte frike te shkonte deri ne burimin e rrahjeve te forta te zemres, ne frymemarrjen e animas, te mos mjaftohej me _quel sentiero_... 
> ...


Erresira nuk mund te te pushtoje per nje kohe te gjate... por mjaftueshem per te te shkundur...

...e vertete...dielli eshte bere per qiejt...

...agimet shuhen nganjehere...

...purtroppo non scopri mai quello che c'era oltre le grotte se non quando era troppo tardi... forse perchè difronte alle grandi cose ci confondiamo...ci perdiamo... si lakuriqet e nates kur i pushton drita...

...se shpejti poezi te reja ne shqip...

----------


## Baby-devil

> I watched the watch
> hit every space and number
> I stared at it
> here alone
> thinking back to the thinkgs I can't erase
> the memories I can't undo
> I try to make up reasons
> for it's now too late 
> you are long gone
> ...


i my name is elaine i think your poem is great

----------


## bluemoon

*Disse:*

ho bevuto
(non devi bere)
e dilatato posso dire
cose che non direi
tipo quelle che senti già
e ti sconvolgono

ho sognato
(non devi sognare)
e sperduto posso urlare
cose che vorrei sussurrare
tipo quelle che ti sfiorano
e ti stordiscono

ho amato
(non devi amare)
e potente posso sfiorarti
con la punta delle dita
da mille chilometri
di distanza

e non basta il cielo
(chiudi gli occhi)
per contenerti
piccolo soffio di vita
che a stento
tengo fra le mani
tremanti

*Dissi:*

Invece sognerò
finchè etereo come sei
desidererai sussurrare
petali di fiori
e pezzi di stelle...

Invece amerò
finche potente come sei
desidererai 
scivolare sulla pelle
come il mare
che non fatica ad amarmi
alla luce del giorno,
sfrontato.

E quando un giorno
ti finiranno le parole
e dimenticherai perfino cosa hai voluto sussurrare
(Lo conosco bene questo mondo bastardo!)
e sarai stanco di volerti sentire mare...
...forse spargerò le ceneri dei sogni
in nuvole di quel cielo
dove una volta contenevi...

Ma amerò,
sempre e per sempre
e ubriaca di te come sarò
non avro bisogno di bere...

Aida Dizdari
2005

----------


## bluemoon

Perché non sei?

Forse il mio bisogno di te
era troppo grande persino
per un immenso cuore 
come il tuo…

Forse tu non sei che un uomo,
e io solamente una con le mani fredde…

Aida Dizdari 
2005

----------


## bluemoon

*Pianta* 

Mi preparai in azzurro per accogliere
un seme che nel mio petto non potrà crescere mai.
In rumore di passi 
affannosamente mi perdevo
e il guinzaglio s’accorciava
tra parole…
Aihmé conosco la pianta, e il fiore, e il frutto!
Eppur’ persa sarei nei suoi profumi
finche un di non mi sarei destata
d’un velo stracciato e d’un grande dolore
ornata!
Dunque avrei fermato l’impianto
di quella flora! 
…ma tra dolci frasi come tra dolci fiori
nel miele della notte per un istante mi sarei smarrita,
sapendo pure inevitabile l’aurora.

Aida Dizdari
12/08/02

----------


## Pasiqe

Kjo eshte nje poezi ndermjet te ciles jetoj jeten time cdo dite:

It's easy to be pleasant 
when life flows by like a song,
but the man worthwhile
is the one who can smile
when everything goes dead wrong.

For the test of the heart 
is trouble,
and it always comes with years,
And the smile that is worth,
the praises of earth,
is the smile that shines through the tears.

Enjoy!!!

----------


## bluemoon

I’m a sound apple only in looks
with a disgusting smell of the rotten within...
Someone forbid my speech!

Aida Dizdari
2006

----------

